# Allens Lung Balsam



## jskirk (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is the other Balsam bottle I found.  This one is really clean, Allens Lung Balsam From J.N. Harris &Co.Cincinnati.  It is 7 3/4" tall  nice Crude applide finish and I think a hinge mold base. I am guessing from around 1870-1880.  This one is in very good condition with just a small amount of haze.  Is this a common bottle or was it worth the 6 bucks I paid for it.  Thanks for any info   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Sep 17, 2011)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Sep 17, 2011)

pic


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 17, 2011)

As far as early medicines go it is relatively common but still worth more than what you paid.


----------

